# Video Links?



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

I have watched a LOT of videos on Youtube as well as other places searching for info, and i was wondering if a section could be created where videos could be posted/linked (embeded) and have the site members vote as the whether the info is good/bad or appalling. I have seen no end of stuff posted on Youtube which (even being a beginner) i know is utter ****e, however ther is other stuff which could be true...but im unsure!

Would this be possible?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Do you mean any kind of video in particular (eg, exercise videos showing correct form) .. or just general vidoes relating to bodybuilding, nutrition etc.

L


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Xnxx.com is good!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Xnxx.com is good!


NSFW thanks for letting us know lol


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything, I am trying to sort my form and i've seen pro's lugging weights around then beginners using slow fluid movements...

Then i watch a video of someone "creating" a bodybody building diet which completely contradicts another one i've seen...its all utterly confusing

Just wondered if a section could be created where a video could be posted and automatically create a poll for others here to vote on (for anything bodybuilding related)


----------

